

MongoDB 1.4 Production Release - rit
http://blog.mongodb.org/post/472835820/mongodb-1-4-ready-for-production

======
aaronbrethorst
I am incredibly excited about the inclusion of geospatial indexing and
searching (<http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Geospatial+Indexing>),
especially with the impending release of full-text search next quarter
(<http://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER-380>).

~~~
pibefision
full-text search would be amazing.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I wrote about how easy it is to do some form of index and search:
[http://markwatson.com/blog/2009/11/mongodb-has-good-
support-...](http://markwatson.com/blog/2009/11/mongodb-has-good-support-for-
indexing.html)

------
pibefision
Just a question: mongo uses some kind of memory cache like memcached? or I
need to implement it aside to get faster-faster performance? I'm thinking on a
small app (10K visitors a day).

~~~
javery
Mongo should be fast enough that you don't need to use memcached. It uses
memory mapped files (which is also important to know since by default it only
flushes data to disk every 60 seconds)

~~~
antirez
Memory mapped files are nice, but once the mapped file starts to get much
bigger than the physical memory pages the operating system can allocate, it
starts to be asymptotically the same as accessing the filesystem from the
point of view of latency, so indeed for datasets considerably bigger than RAM
it is not possible to be as fast as memcached. Not a MongoDB limit, but a
nature-imposed limit :)

~~~
amix
I have had some bad experiences with memory mapped databases (particularly
Berkeley DB and Tokyo Tyrant) - both these seem to be very greedy with IO
writes when one starts to have lots of data and lots of updates. I think
Reddit experienced a similar problem (as memcachedb is based on Berkeley DB).

Does anybody know what Cassandra does?

~~~
uggedal
Take a look at <http://wiki.apache.org/cassandra/MemtableThresholds> and
[http://wiki.apache.org/cassandra/ArchitectureOverview#Write_...](http://wiki.apache.org/cassandra/ArchitectureOverview#Write_path)
for the specifics.

------
mark_l_watson
Sweet, I am installing it right now on my MacBook (I always have it running)
and if everything looks good I'll also install it on my 2 MongoDB servers. I
really like MongoDB for its ease of use with Ruby and its rich query support.
I am unlikely to ever need the scalability of Cassandra, and MongoDB's
features fit my needs. The new geo location support looks good.

------
barmstrong
Anyone found some simple steps to upgrade?

Surprised they didn't include it in the post.

I installed the previous version using these instructions:
[http://shiftcommathree.com/articles/how-to-install-
mongodb-o...](http://shiftcommathree.com/articles/how-to-install-mongodb-on-
os-x)

EDIT: Figured it out.

The release notes provide a few more details.
<http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/1.4+Release+Notes>

I pasted the steps I used here: <http://www.pastie.org/887556>

------
MartinMond
Where would one use MongoDB? Without durability I'm not really sure I see much
applications using it.

~~~
MartinMond
Replying to myself (since I found out about this just now): Once MongoDB
solves <http://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER-467> durability won't be an
issue any more

------
pointernil
Am I the only one a little disturbed by the "name" of this product?

At least in german speaking countries "mongo" is usually only used as
insulting calling for people with Down-Syndrom...

~~~
nex3
According to <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongo>, there are a wide variety of
uses of the word "Mongo".

~~~
pointernil
Yes, I completly understand that (which is as well true for many other words
like "ass" and "behind" f.e.)...

Just wanted to point out this little maybe unknown "fact".

cheers

